# Utah Exhaust Law



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

I would have just posted this as a reply off the other thread, but this needs to be read by everyone. 

This was the reply I got after contact SEMA rep Steve McDonald.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for your message. I have been in contact with a group of Salt Lake City enthusiasts with an interest in changing the city ordinance. Generally, however, I find more success when dealing with state legislatures which enables these types of bills, if enacted, to apply statewide instead of just to one municipality.

Please see the following Action Alert. I encourage you to contact John Adamson at the enclosed e-mail address and the members of the Salt Lake City Council.

Thanks for your interest. Let me know if I can provide additional information.

Steve McDonald
SEMA

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*URGENT ACTION ALERT*​

Utah Hobbyists Band Together to Oppose Salt Lake City  
*
Exhaust Noise Ordinance *​
An effort is underway by a the Utah DSM Car Club to overturn a Salt Lake City ordinance governing modified exhausts systems. The current Salt Lake City ordinance is the strictest exhaust noise ordinance we have seen. It represents a complete ban on the sale, installation and use of aftermarket modified exhaust systems, even those that only slightly increase noise levels.

The SLC ordinance ignores the fact that aftermarket exhaust systems are designed to make vehicles run more efficiently without increasing emissions.

The SLC ordinance does not supply law enforcement with a clear standard to enforce, allowing them to make subjective judgments on whether or not a modified exhaust system is in violation. 

The SLC ordinance fails to recognize that aftermarket exhaust systems offer increased performance, which can make a vehicle safer by improving its ability to merge, pass, travel uphill, etc. 

The SLC ordinance makes it impossible for hobbyists to replace factory exhaust systems with more durable, better performing options.



Contact Salt Lake City Council Members to Request Relief From This Oppressive Ordinance​
Current City Council Members, districts they serve and e-mail addresses: District 1: Carlton Christensen ([email protected]); District 2: Van Blair Turner ([email protected]); District 3: Eric Jergensen ([email protected]); District 4: Nancy Saxton ([email protected]); District 5: Jill Remington-Love ([email protected]); District 6: Dave Buhler ([email protected]); District 7: Dale Lambert ([email protected]).


In the last two years, SEMA's efforts in California, Washington, Maine, New Hampshire and other states have focused on enacting legislation to compel law enforcement officials to tie exhaust system noise citations to a 95-decibel limit under SAE test procedure J1169. This effort was necessary to help motorists who drive vehicles legally equipped with modified exhaust systems from being erroneously cited for exceeding noise limits and to make clear that aftermarket modified exhaust systems are legal if they comply with the standard. 

SEMA believes a similar scenario is possible in Utah, but it will take a good bit of work from the state's hobbyist community. We encourage you to contact John Adamson of the Utah DSM Car Club, who is leading the effort in Salt Lake City, to express your interest in joining his team. John can be reached by e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

:wtf: I'm glad I live in cali, although my buddy got ticketed and his car is now labeled a street racer and all the cops are on the lookout, (supposedly), All he has is a modified exhaust and cai.


----------



## recniabsal (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey my name is Nick and I own a 2002 WS6 Trans Am. I'm from the LS1 forums and I just wanted you to know I'm taking this information down and posting it up in any forums related to my car to help you guys out cause I have many friends who have been pulled over in the last month due to this law. You can guarantee the council members are gonna be getting alot of emails from us. Peace.


----------

